# Masterbuild 40" electric smoker Model Number 20072612



## kyle1284 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello all,

I am new to this Forum and have been lurking for a while just checking out what people are talking about and decided I needed some advice and to become a part of this Forum.

I am looking to purchase the Masterbuild 40" electric smoker Model Number 20072612 and was curious if anyone had any experience with it? I have read horror stories about Gen 1 and 2 being pieces of junk but both model numbers are different from this one. If anyone can provide some incite on this smoker I would greatly appreciate it!

Here is the link to it.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/electric-smoker/prod7080346.ip?navAction=

thanks!

Kyle


----------



## tropics (Sep 23, 2014)

Kyle Welcome to SMF that is a gen2 they are loaded with problems. I have the same one, you can use the mailbox mod

check here.Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES) Owners - Groups I do highly recommend getting the extended warranty.

I have learned to exist with mine, get an extra thermo probe to monitor your temp, get the AMNPS  and it will make nice smoke.

Go to roll call update your profile so we know were you are it helps.

Richie













012.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 23, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 23, 2014)

Kyle , you missed a great deal on QVC , last night . MBE 49" Smokers for $249. with 5 east pays of $49.99 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Came with Rib rack , Gloves , and several other items . . . great price  , however the sale was 9-21-14 only... went back to $400 plus .. .

The Cinnamon color was a QVC exclusive and (most likely a better unit for the advertising of QVC ! And you get a warranty.

Good price and good unit . . .just sayin' , Stan . . .


----------



## chiefwej (Sep 24, 2014)

Hunt around for one of the Generation 1 units. You will know them because the control is on the top at the rear, the hinge on the door on the right and there is a vent on the top at the right rear. Also the last two digits of the model numbers is the model year.  So that one is a 2012 unit (Gen 2). Look for a 2011 or earlier to get a Gen 1, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 24, 2014)

Kyle1284 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this Forum and have been lurking for a while just checking out what people are talking about and decided I needed some advice and to become a part of this Forum.
> 
> ...


Anyone who claims the Masterbuilts are pieces of junk either might have gotten an individual problem model, have no idea what they're talking about, or have a paid or unpaid personal agenda. I see this same type of criticism with any product review pages out there.

I recommend you focus you focus on the overwhelming majority of us here who love our Masterbuilts. I bought a MES 30 digital Gen I (no window) two years ago and have enjoyed the hell out of it. I'm producing what I feel is authentic BBQ in my backyard without having to find a BBQ restaurant. In fact, my BBQ is better than three local BBQ places I ate at, all of which are now out of business and for good reason.

I defy any Masterbuilt critic to find other smoker of equal quality and design at those price points. Masterbuilt customer service is excellent as well as many members here can tell you. In fact, in the Masterbuilt Resource thread we have an actual MBTech Guy answering questions about MB smokers.

All that being said I've read criticisms of the Gen II but have no personal experience with them. I think I bought my Gen I without knowing about the Gen II but as I said I'm very happy with mine. However, A lot of MES 30 and 40 Gen II owners are producing great BBQ and their posts are worth reading.


----------



## sb59 (Sep 25, 2014)

If they didn't have so many problems you wouldn't know how well their customer service was !


----------



## daricksta (Sep 25, 2014)

SB59 said:


> If they didn't have so many problems you wouldn't know how well their customer service was !


I've yet to hear about any product that doesn't have its share of problems. At least MB doesn't offshore its CS dept. And remember that customer service also answers questions in addition to handling problems. Anyway, if it wasn't for MB I couldn't have afforded to buy a quality smoker with what I had available to spend. Because of budgetry restrictions  smokers like Tragers, WSMs, Smok-It, BGE were too expensive. There are other smokers similar to MB out there for similar prices but I did my research and that's why I bought the MES 30 and have never regretted my decision.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 25, 2014)

tropics said:


> Kyle Welcome to SMF that is a gen2 they are loaded with problems. I have the same one, you can use the mailbox mod
> 
> check here.Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES) Owners - Groups I do highly recommend getting the extended warranty.
> 
> ...


Richie, how often do you need to clean the window to keep it so clear? I know that on our kitchen oven the window gets useless pretty quickly unless I clean it every couple of months, which I rarely do. My MES 30 doesn't have a window so I'm just curious.


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> Richie, how often do you need to clean the window to keep it so clear? I know that on our kitchen oven the window gets useless pretty quickly unless I clean it every couple of months, which I rarely do. My MES 30 doesn't have a window so I'm just curious.


daRicksta I clean it usually before a cook, plain white vinegar a scrubby plus a few handy wipes. I recommend placing a drip tray under it, keeps thr deck cleaner.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2014)

chiefwej said:


> *Hunt around for one of the Generation 1 units. You will know them because the control is on the top at the rear, the hinge on the door on the right and there is a vent on the top at the right rear. *Also the last two digits of the model numbers is the model year. So that one is a 2012 unit (Gen 2). Look for a 2011 or earlier to get a Gen 1, you'll be glad you did.


What he said about getting the Gen #1. Those horror stories you heard were not about the Gen #1 unit.

I'm not sure about the model number & the year thing, because they must be still making Gen #1 units, because they still sell a lot of them.

Bear


----------



## jted (Sep 25, 2014)

Kyle1284 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this Forum and have been lurking for a while just checking out what people are talking about and decided I needed some advice and to become a part of this Forum.
> 
> ...


Kyle,. The link you posted is for a nice looking box of problems. Sam's wants 300.00 for it Please don't buy it. You will be one of the folks that have a bad story to tell. I must admit that all gen 2 owners are not unhappy,  but it is about 15 to 1. If you are just breaking into the hobby I would suggest a 30 inch gen one. There are several vendors that advertise them. Amazon had them for 159.00 the other day they regularly sell for 177.00 There was a thread about wally world selling them for 139.00. If you buy one of these you will be able to buy the extra stuff and a pork butt for under 200.00 dollars. You will want a good thermometer. buy one with replaceable probes and a smoke generator. A lot of folks use a AMNPS unit. They are sold by one of our sponsors and contributors. You will  need some pellets and some thing to light it with. Do your self a favor and don't make the mistakes we made. 

http://www.walmart.com/product/7811422?wmlspartner=PvTvb1zzm2o&sourceid=36848122922198265721&oid=223073.1&u1=&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## daricksta (Sep 25, 2014)

tropics said:


> daRicksta I clean it usually before a cook, plain white vinegar a scrubby plus a few handy wipes. I recommend placing a drip tray under it, keeps thr deck cleaner.
> 
> Richie


I typically clean my smoker interior every couple of smokes or so--especially the two sensors on the rear wall. Since I have a 30" MES I put mine on a sturdy table I keep outdoors. I just wipe off the bit of grease that drops out and maybe have to hose off the ground if grease pools up from a spill.

Why I asked you this question is because a few guys had said they didn't think a window was necessary since it got too grimy to see through anyway. I was struck by how clean and clear your window is and thought it would be nice to have a MES with one in the door.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 25, 2014)

jted said:


> Kyle,. The link you posted is for a nice looking box of problems. Sam's wants 300.00 for it Please don't buy it. You will be one of the folks that have a bad story to tell. I must admit that all gen 2 owners are not unhappy,  but it is about 15 to 1. If you are just breaking into the hobby I would suggest a 30 inch gen one. There are several vendors that advertise them. Amazon had them for 159.00 the other day they regularly sell for 177.00 There was a thread about wally world selling them for 139.00. If you buy one of these you will be able to buy the extra stuff and a pork butt for under 200.00 dollars. You will want a good thermometer. buy one with replaceable probes and a smoke generator. A lot of folks use a AMNPS unit. They are sold by one of our sponsors and contributors. You will  need some pellets and some thing to light it with. Do your self a favor and don't make the mistakes we made.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/product/7811422?wmlspartner=PvTvb1zzm2o&sourceid=36848122922198265721&oid=223073.1&u1=&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


jted, it burns my bacon to read that the MES 30 Gen I's have been selling on Amazon for $159 since I bought mine two years ago for $189 and then saw it for $179 a month later and now even lower. Still, I had decided I wanted one right then and that was the price. But the way I look at it, had I waited for a price drop it would have taken me longer to buy one and I'd also have had to wait that much longer to start making real BBQ. So, the price I paid was the opportunity cost for owning a MES 30 sooner. And as you probably know I'm a huge AMNPS and Todd Johnson wood pellets advocate.


----------



## jted (Sep 25, 2014)

Kyle1284 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this Forum and have been lurking for a while just checking out what people are talking about and decided I needed some advice and to become a part of this Forum.
> 
> ...


Kyle. The link you posted is for a nice looking box of problems. Sam's wants 300.00 for it Please don't buy it. You will be one of the folks that have a bad story to tell. I must admit that all gen 2 owners are not unhappy. but it is about 15 to one. If you are just breaking into the hobby I would suggest a 30 inch gen one. There are several vendors that advertise them. amazon had them for 159.00 the other day they regularly sell for 179.00. There was a thread about wally world selling them for 139.00. If you buy one of these you will be able to buy the extra stuff and a pork butt for under 200.00 dollars. You will want a good thermometer. buy one with replaceable probes and a smoke generator. A lot of folks use a AMNPS unit. They are sold by one of our sponsors and contributors. You need some pellets ans some thing to light it with. Do your self a favor and don't make the mistakes we made. 


daRicksta said:


> jted, it burns my bacon to read that the MES 30 Gen I's have been selling on Amazon for $159 since I bought mine two years ago for $189 and then saw it for $179 a month later and now even lower. Still, I had decided I wanted one right then and that was the price. But the way I look at it, had I waited for a price drop it would have taken me longer to buy one and I'd also have had to wait that much longer to start making real BBQ. So, the price I paid was the opportunity cost for owning a MES 30 sooner. And as you probably know I'm a huge AMNPS and Todd Johnson wood pellets advocate.


You aren't the only one with hurt feelings. I like you paid the Amazon price. Altho it was less than Masterbuilts price we could have had it for less. Pop use to say could have should have would have. I did not like it then and don't now.  I use mine very often and will try to wear it out. I just hate to see anyone buy trouble (gen 2).


----------



## daricksta (Sep 25, 2014)

jted said:


> Kyle. The link you posted is for a nice looking box of problems. Sam's wants 300.00 for it Please don't buy it. You will be one of the folks that have a bad story to tell. I must admit that all gen 2 owners are not unhappy. but it is about 15 to one. If you are just breaking into the hobby I would suggest a 30 inch gen one. There are several vendors that advertise them. amazon had them for 159.00 the other day they regularly sell for 179.00. There was a thread about wally world selling them for 139.00. If you buy one of these you will be able to buy the extra stuff and a pork butt for under 200.00 dollars. You will want a good thermometer. buy one with replaceable probes and a smoke generator. A lot of folks use a AMNPS unit. They are sold by one of our sponsors and contributors. You need some pellets ans some thing to light it with. Do your self a favor and don't make the mistakes we made.
> 
> You aren't the only one with hurt feelings. I like you paid the Amazon price. Altho it was less than Masterbuilts price we could have had it for less. Pop use to say could have should have would have. I did not like it then and don't now.  I use mine very often and will try to wear it out. I just hate to see anyone buy trouble (gen 2).


But looking at the big picture, I've also bought quite a few things on Amazon that either later increased in price or were no longer available. I suppose over the long run either I made out like a bandit or I broke even. This it OT, but for last Christmas I bought the wife an AeroGarden off Costco.com for $119, list price over $300. The lowest the price I've seen since then is $199. That more than makes up for the higher price I paid for my MES. We also recently got a great deal on a used car so as I said it most likely all balances out in the long run.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2014)

jted said:


> Kyle,. The link you posted is for a nice looking box of problems. Sam's wants 300.00 for it Please don't buy it. You will be one of the folks that have a bad story to tell. I must admit that all gen 2 owners are not unhappy,  but it is about 15 to 1. If you are just breaking into the hobby I would suggest a 30 inch gen one. There are several vendors that advertise them. Amazon had them for 159.00 the other day they regularly sell for 177.00 There was a thread about wally world selling them for 139.00. If you buy one of these you will be able to buy the extra stuff and a pork butt for under 200.00 dollars. You will want a good thermometer. buy one with replaceable probes and a smoke generator. A lot of folks use a AMNPS unit. They are sold by one of our sponsors and contributors. You will  need some pellets and some thing to light it with. Do your self a favor and don't make the mistakes we made.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/product/7811422?wmlspartner=PvTvb1zzm2o&sourceid=36848122922198265721&oid=223073.1&u1=&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


I have to agree with all of what Jted said above, however I feel I should mention the following:

I'm a big one for saving money, so 5 years ago I bought an MES 30 for $169. Then a year later I realized I had to cut rib racks in half & could only smoke 7 pounds of  Beef sticks at one time, so I bought my MES 40 for $349, so I wasted my $169 on the MES 30 when I thought I was saving money.

As for the Window in the door???  My MES 30 didn't have one, but my current MES 40 does. I clean the Window before every smoke---It's not hard to clean & I would not want to go without it----Ever!!!

Bear


----------

